# Question for the Sexperts



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok I have googled this, but it seems to mostly apply to men...so here I am wondering if I am the only woman on the planet that this happens to.

After sex, I get the most intense headaches. Some would say it is post orgasmic but it doesn't happen after the first, second or third orgasm....only the very last one. I don't get it, but by God is it painful. It feels like a mini migraine and it only lasts about a half an hour or so.

Does anyone else (females mostly as I know it happens to males) have this issue? I'm starting to feel like a sexual freak.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2009)

You orgasm more than three times? :blink:


Never had that problem myself :doh: 

I'm wondering if it's something to do with being tired or hormones? Why wouldn't you think it had to do with orgasming if it ONLY happens after a fourth one? Interesting question......


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You orgasm more than three times? :blink:
> 
> 
> Never had that problem myself :doh:
> ...



I'm a lucky girl, lol. I orgasm 2 or 3 times clitoraly during foreplay...it's only after a vaginal orgasm that my head feels like it has been hit upside the head with a brick.

I have a feeling it's one of those odd things that only happens to me, lol


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Nov 27, 2009)

I found this: http://www.estronaut.com/a/sex_headaches_coital_cephalgia.htm and this: http://braindiseases.wordpress.com/2008/07/22/post-coital-headache/ and this:http://www.gpnotebook.co.uk/simplepage.cfm?ID=87359559

Hope one of them can help you!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 27, 2009)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> I found this: http://www.estronaut.com/a/sex_headaches_coital_cephalgia.htm and this: http://braindiseases.wordpress.com/2008/07/22/post-coital-headache/ and this:http://www.gpnotebook.co.uk/simplepage.cfm?ID=87359559
> 
> Hope one of them can help you!



Brilliant!!! Thanks.

It all makes sense now. I do have a history of migraines....so it makes a bit of sense.


----------



## tinkerbell (Nov 27, 2009)

I know, I read this too, and couldn't get past that you have 3 orgasms . My body shuts down after one.

This is interesting, I've never heard of it - and that probably explains why sometimes after sex my husband gets a headache.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 27, 2009)

tinkerbell said:


> I know, I read this too, and couldn't get past that you have 3 orgasms . My body shuts down after one.
> 
> This is interesting, I've never heard of it - and that probably explains why sometimes after sex my husband gets a headache.



I didn't know multiple orgasms weren't common, lol...sorry ladies...I wish I could share. When I'm dancing with myself I can have up to 10 before I just sorta pass out and wake up an hour later with the vibe still going. I'm a sex fiend, lol.

It just started happening about a month ago and when I said "omg I have such a headache" mike said " you are supposed to say that before, not after" ha. 

But it seems like I need to just treat it like a normal headache and probably isn't something serious.


----------



## Emma (Nov 27, 2009)

I sometimes get a headache after an orgasm (only one though boo, and only clitorally) but I also find that an orgasm can help a headache haha


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 27, 2009)

This actually used to happen to my friend and she asked her gyno about it and the gyno said it had something to do with her tensing up all her muscles.. sorta like a tension headache. Like you, 20-30 minutes later, once she was relaxed, it would go away. Her doc said it wasn't something to worry about. Your best bet is probably to ask your own doctor though.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 27, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> I sometimes get a headache after an orgasm (only one though boo, and only clitorally) but I also find that an *orgasm can help a headache haha*



I have found that to be only moderately true. 

Yes, the orgasm makes the headache go away, but the journey TO the orgasm is painful as sin lol. At least for me, anyway. I totally understand why women are all 'get the fuck away' because the one time that happened, I was ready to kill someone.

The relief WAS instantaneous though, when the headache actually went away...but if its a nasty enough headache, it's going to come back lol. Believe me.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 27, 2009)

I ended up in the ER with one of these -- talk about embarrassing. They tried Imitrex but it didn't work; the only thing that helped was Demerol because it was mostly tension related. 

This isn't nearly as embarrassing as what happened to a co-worker. She had a post-coital incident that resembled a stroke. She couldn't talk, couldn't even form words and scared the shit out of her husband. She was "out" for a few hours, then came out of it with no memory of the event. Crazy stuff, and very scary.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Nov 28, 2009)

I am like GEF I can't really get past the having more then 3 orgasms!:bow:

The worse I ever did was cry 1 night for about an hour..It was that intense..


----------



## Flutterby68 (Nov 28, 2009)

I get the after-sex headaches too... but mine are more likely to occur if I did NOT have an orgasm.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 29, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> This isn't nearly as embarrassing as what happened to a co-worker. She had a post-coital incident that resembled a stroke. She couldn't talk, couldn't even form words and scared the shit out of her husband. She was "out" for a few hours, then came out of it with no memory of the event. Crazy stuff, and very scary.



I recently read a story about this on yahoo.. apparently it's actually a somewhat common condition. I really hope that never happens to me.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 29, 2009)

I use Ol' Blue on my cli-TOR-is to get RID of headaches and body pains temporarily sometimes... I'm not even joking. It works, for me anyway.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 1, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> This isn't nearly as embarrassing as what happened to a co-worker. She had a post-coital incident that resembled a stroke. She couldn't talk, couldn't even form words and scared the shit out of her husband. She was "out" for a few hours, then came out of it with no memory of the event. Crazy stuff, and very scary.



This has happened on more than on occasion with a guy I know. After he was ummm "finished" he would lay there and couldn't move. Sometimes he would get the shakes...that freaked me out. He would have to wait about 20-30mins. before he could even attempt to walk.


----------



## BarbBBW (Dec 1, 2009)

subscribing!!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 2, 2009)

I've heard a lot of people say that an orgasm helps them get rid of a headache but I can't even imagine trying to masturbate if I had a bad headache.. usually I just want to curl up in a ball in my bed if it's really bad.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 2, 2009)

you know what works better? Caffeine. Eat some chocolate or drink soda with caffeine. Or coffee  




thatgirl08 said:


> I've heard a lot of people say that an orgasm helps them get rid of a headache but I can't even imagine trying to masturbate if I had a bad headache.. usually I just want to curl up in a ball in my bed if it's really bad.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 3, 2009)

ok so I did an experiment. Last night I had the biggest headache....but still went for some action. During said action my headache went away, but then after vaginal orgasm.....omg my head felt like it was splitting in 4 pieces.  Maybe I will try Sandies idea and have some after sex chocolate, lol.


----------



## merle234 (Dec 3, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> I'm a lucky girl, lol. I orgasm 2 or 3 times clitoraly during foreplay...it's only after a vaginal orgasm that my head feels like it has been hit upside the head with a brick.
> 
> I have a feeling it's one of those odd things that only happens to me, lol



Maybe you should stop having vaginal ones have clitoral ones instead.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 3, 2009)

merle234 said:


> Maybe you should stop having vaginal ones have clitoral ones instead.



NO WAY!!!!!! I like both....they are so very different.

And how can you stop....I mean....if I have sex...its gunna happen. And I can't not have sex....that's just inhumane!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 4, 2009)

merle234 said:


> Maybe you should stop having vaginal ones have clitoral ones instead.





BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> NO WAY!!!!!! I like both....they are so very different.
> 
> And how can you stop....I mean....if I have sex...its gunna happen. And I can't not have sex....that's just inhumane!



The bestest ever orgasms come from the vag IMO. Those ones from the clit are kind of halfway and almost painful....but the ones from the gspot....oh my :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## merle234 (Dec 4, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> I can't not have sex....that's just inhumane!



I wish the girls I knew were like that.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 4, 2009)

merle234 said:


> I wish the girls I knew were like that.



I wish the guys I knew were like that!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Dec 4, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> I ended up in the ER with one of these -- talk about embarrassing. They tried Imitrex but it didn't work; the only thing that helped was Demerol because it was mostly tension related.
> 
> This isn't nearly as embarrassing as what happened to a co-worker. *She had a post-coital incident that resembled a stroke. She couldn't talk, couldn't even form words and scared the shit out of her husband. She was "out" for a few hours, then came out of it with no memory of the event.* Crazy stuff, and very scary.



That's not normal?!?  I thought women were just faking that so they wouldn't have to talk to me after. :doh:


----------



## crystalayers1989 (Dec 7, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> I'm a lucky girl, lol. I orgasm 2 or 3 times clitoraly during foreplay...it's only after a vaginal orgasm that my head feels like it has been hit upside the head with a brick.
> 
> I have a feeling it's one of those odd things that only happens to me, lol




Wow, I'm jealous! I can barely do it twice and that's rare for me!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I think I may have found a bit of a cure. Last time I just laid in the same spot for 15 minutes without sitting up. This gave my body time to relax and then when I sit up it wasn't so bad. Still there but barely. God my body is weird.


----------

